# [gelöst]Audio-CD als user mounten

## wuesti

Soundjuicer ist der einzige schlanke Ripper, der vernünftig mit deutschen Umlauten umgeht. Er  kann aber nur gemountete Audio-CDs verarbeiten. 

Also muss ich, nachdem ich die CD eingelegt habe, Thunar öffnen und einmal auf "Audio-CD" klicken, erst dann kann Soundjuicer ohne Fehlermeldung starten.

Ich würde gerne ein Skript schreiben:

```
--mount /dev/sr0--

sleep 10

sound-juicer
```

Leider habe ich mit dem --mount /dev/sr0-- so meine Schwierigkeiten. 

fusermount meldet:

```
fusermount: old style mounting not supported
```

Auch udiskie führt nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis:

```
udiskie-mount /dev/sr0  

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/udiskie-mount", line 9, in <module>

    load_entry_point('udiskie==0.6.2', 'console_scripts', 'udiskie-mount')()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/udiskie/cli.py", line 167, in mount

    udisks = udisks_service(options.udisks_version).Sniffer()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/udiskie/udisks1.py", line 397, in __init__

    proxy = DBusProxy(bus.get_object(self.BusName, self.ObjectPath),

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 241, in get_object

    follow_name_owner_changes=follow_name_owner_changes)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 248, in __init__

    self._named_service = conn.activate_name_owner(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 180, in activate_name_owner

    self.start_service_by_name(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 278, in start_service_by_name

    'su', (bus_name, flags)))

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 651, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.UDisks was not provided by any .service files

```

Ich scheine einen Blackout zu haben. Kann jemand helfen?

wuesti

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin bisher immer davon ausgegangen, dass man Red Book Audiocds nicht mounten kann. Oder was wird hier fälschlicherweise als "mounten" bezeichnet?

----------

## mv

Vermutlich geht es darum, dass dem polkit-daemon über irgendwelche proprietären Protokolle irgendwelche Permissions untergejubelt werden müssen.

Unter vernünftigen Systemen würde die Hinzunahme des Users in die cdrom-Gruppe ausreichen, aber ich vermute, dass sound-juicer auf Zugriff über den Polkit-Ranz besteht. Mit diesem klaffenden Sicherheitsloch beschäftige ich mich nicht.

P.S.: Alleine schon wegen der Gnome3-Abhängigkeit ist sound-juicer ganz das Gegenteil von schlank - ich würde das Teil nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen und polkit auf keinen Fall auf mein System lassen.

----------

## toralf

 *mv wrote:*   

> P.S.: ... und polkit auf keinen Fall auf mein System lassen.

 Was bedeuted, daß Du kein KDE benutzt, oder ?

----------

## wuesti

```
emerge -pv --depclean polkit

Calculating dependencies... done!

  sys-auth/polkit-0.113 pulled in by:

    gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r3 requires sys-auth/polkit:=, sys-auth/polkit:0/0=

    gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105-r1 requires >=sys-auth/polkit-0.102

    net-misc/modemmanager-1.4.10 requires >=sys-auth/polkit-0.106[introspection]

    net-print/hplip-3.14.10 requires sys-auth/polkit

    sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.40 requires sys-auth/polkit

    sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6 requires >=sys-auth/polkit-0.110

    sys-block/gparted-0.23.0 requires sys-auth/polkit

    sys-fs/udisks-2.1.4 requires >=sys-auth/polkit-0.110
```

Spätestens mit einem HP-Drucker-Scanner bist du dabei.

Der Gnome-Unterbau kann nicht sehr groß sein. Das Programm ist sehr schnell da, auch wenn über die Abhängigkeiten brasero installiert wird.

```
qdepends sound-juicer 

media-sound/sound-juicer-3.16.1: app-text/iso-codes >=dev-libs/glib-2.38:2 >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.4:3 media-libs/libcanberra[gtk3] >=app-cdr/brasero-2.90 sys-apps/dbus gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas media-libs/libdiscid >=media-libs/musicbrainz-5.0.1:5 media-libs/gstreamer:1.0 media-libs/gst-plugins-base:1.0[vorbis] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac:1.0 dev-libs/appstream-glib >=dev-util/intltool-0.50 virtual/pkgconfig app-arch/xz-utils >=sys-apps/sed-4
```

SoundJuicer ist das einzige von mir gefundene Programm, das die Titelinformationen aus der CD ausliest und Umlaute verarbeitet.

Lösung:

```
gvfs-mount cdda://sr0
```

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> SoundJuicer ist das einzige von mir gefundene Programm, das die Titelinformationen aus der CD ausliest und Umlaute verarbeitet. 

 

Bist du sicher dass media-sound/asunder das nicht kann ?

----------

## wuesti

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

>  *wuesti wrote:*   SoundJuicer ist das einzige von mir gefundene Programm, das die Titelinformationen aus der CD ausliest und Umlaute verarbeitet.  
> 
> Bist du sicher dass media-sound/asunder das nicht kann ?

 

Asunder beendet die Texte beim ersten Umlaut.

"Alle Vögel sind schon da" wird "Alle V"

----------

## l3u

Evtl. hilft mein Lösungsansatz für das Rippen von Audio-CDs (ganz zu Fuß, aber zuverlässig):

```
cdparanoia -B 1-

oggenc -q 6 *.wav

rm *.wav
```

Dann mittels Picard taggen und benennen. Klappt super. Und ReplayGain-Tags mittels "loudness tag" setzen (vgl. Bug #550342)

----------

## mv

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   P.S.: ... und polkit auf keinen Fall auf mein System lassen. Was bedeuted, daß Du kein KDE benutzt, oder ?

 

Aktuell benutze ich kein KDE mehr, aber polkit ist nicht der Grund dafür: Als ich KDE zuletzt benutzte (4.10 oder so - bevor USE=semantic-desktop entfernt wurde), ließ es sich noch problemlos ohne *kit installieren; i.W. hatte ich damals nur auf k3b und einen cd-player verzichten müssen.

----------

## mv

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> Spätestens mit einem HP-Drucker-Scanner bist du dabei.

 

Nein: hplip hat USE=polkit - dort kann man den Krampf also abstellen.

udisks und das andere Gnome-Geraffel darf man natürlich nicht auf das System lassen.

 *Quote:*   

> Der Gnome-Unterbau kann nicht sehr groß sein.

 

Das Hauptübel ist RDEPEND: gnome-base/gvfs[cdda,udev]

Aber auch gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas ist schon übel genug wegen introspection.

----------

## franzf

 *mv wrote:*   

> Aber auch gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas ist schon übel genug wegen introspection.

 

Höh, warum das?

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Aber auch gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas ist schon übel genug wegen introspection. 
> 
> Höh, warum das?

 

Bisher läuft mein System prima ohne introspection. OK, introspection is eher nur ein Verlangsamer und Speicherschlucker denn ein Sicherheitsproblem, obwohl es einem Angreifer möglicherweise erleichtert, einen Stack-overflow o.ä. in einen echten Exploit umzuwandeln, der auch ordentlich Laufzeit-Daten abgfreifen kann.

----------

## musv

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Evtl. hilft mein Lösungsansatz für das Rippen von Audio-CDs (ganz zu Fuß, aber zuverlässig):
> 
> ```
> cdparanoia -B 1-
> 
> ...

 

Ich nutze zum Taggen schon seit Jahren Easytag. Allerdings hat das Ding einen Fehler:

Irgendein Ripper-Frontend:

-> CDDB -> Audiotracks werden beschriftet. 

Easytag: 

-> Suche CDDB -> findet das Album nicht. 

Kann man cdparanoia irgendwie mit der CDDB verknüpfen? Mit den Ripper-Frontends hatte ich auch schon diverse Umlautprobleme. Außerdem bietet jedes Frontend irgendwie andere Parameter. Aber keins davon funktioniert genau so, wie ich das gerne hätte und über die Konsole nutz. Soweit ich mich dunkel erinnere:

RipperX: Schön schlank, hat Probleme mit Umlauten, schmiert gern ab, bestimmte Optionen muss man direkt in der .ripperXrc setzen, da sie über die UI nicht verfügbar sind. Dann sollte man aber den Config-Dialog nicht mehr aufrufen, sonst sind die eigenen Einstellungen weg.

Rubyripper: hat viele Freunde (ganzes Rubygeraffel, was über Portage meist nur mit Fehler installiert wird.)

Amarok: Ich erinner mich dunkel daran, dass Amarok nicht CDParanoia nutzt sonder die Kioslaves

K3B: Nutzt ein anderes Ripper-Programm als CDParanoia

SoundKonverter: Hatte 'ne komische UI, konnte auch irgendwas nicht einstellen.

KAudioCreator: CDParanoia-Optionen nicht zugänglich.

Gnome kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da ich nicht 2 DEs installieren will und größtenteils KDE nutz.

----------

## mv

Ein ganz anderer Gesichtspunkt: Warum muss es unbedingt cdparanoia sein?

Angeblich ist in cdrtools der ursrpüngliche cdparanoia-Code (was error-correction usw. betrifft) voll enthalten und mit weiteren "Kniffen" versehen.

Zugegeben, ich berufe mich hier nur auf Schily's eigene Aussage, aber in der Regel sind solche Aussagen von ihm richtig: Tatsächlich enthält cdrtools auch ein libparanoia.so.1.0; ob dieses wie von Schily behauptet eine echte Erweiterung von cdparanoia ist, weiß ich freilich nicht.

Schily hatte dies Aussage seinerzeit auch gemacht, als es nur media-sound/cdparanoia gab. Ob libcdio-paranoia eine merkbare Erweiterung in eine andere Richtung ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Weiß da jemand mehr?

----------

## musv

Ehrlich:

Ich kannte bisher nichts anderes als CDParanoia. Wusste bisher nicht, dass das auch in den CDRTools enthalten ist. 

Schily hab ich mal auf einem Linuxtag live gesehen. Ist schon ein "besonderer" Typ.  :Smile: 

Wie heißt das Äquivalent zu cdparanoia in den cdrtools?

----------

## mv

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wie heißt das Äquivalent zu cdparanoia in den cdrtools?

 

Anscheinend cdda2wav. Zumindest erwähnt die manpage etliche Details zu den -paranoia und -paraopts-Optionen.

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Aber auch gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas ist schon übel genug wegen introspection. 
> 
> Höh, warum das?

 

Das muss ich zurücknehmen: In gsettings-desktop-schemas ist introspection optional. Die Installation dieses gnome-base-Pakets ist also kein Problem.

Tatsächlich kommt man um dieses Paket auch gar nicht herum, wenn man icedtea benutzt...

----------

## l3u

 *musv wrote:*   

> Kann man cdparanoia irgendwie mit der CDDB verknüpfen?

 

Ich würde in jedem Fall die MusicBrainz-Datenbank der CDDB vorziehen. Die Daten sind erheblich besser und korrekter! Die Frage an sich kann ich dir aber nicht beantworten ;-)

----------

